# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  ‎Shining3D‬ ‪EinScan‬-S Scan Sharing Act begins!!!

## EinScan-S

‪#‎Shining3D‬‪#‎EinScan‬-S Scan Sharing Act begins!

*Everyone who gets an EinScan-S can participate in this activity and show their own design and prints using EinScan-S. We are happy to invite you to participate this event. You can get a special reward by sharing your unique experience with EinScan-S.*
Every week, after a quarter and at the end the act, we would select the excellent stories to issue awards! Everyone who gets an EinScan-S could participate in this activity and show your own stories on einscan.com.


Submit your cases, let us put your designs and prints in the spotlight. You can see scan cases already submitted by other EinScan-S users:
http://www.einscan.com  

*Ways to join ( tag us with #EinScan):* 
l Pictures: Facebook, Twitter, Instagram
l Videos: Youtube 
l 3D Models: 3Dker, Pinshape, Sketchfab, Thingiverse 
l Links &blogs: 
submit all these through the activity page: 
http://www.einscan.com/#!einscan-s-s...ring-act/c1k3g

*Rewards for case submitting:*
l Weekly award: personalized laser engraving crystal
l Quarterly award: EinScan-S 3D Scanner
l Final award: $1500 coupon of Shining3D EinScan-Pro

*Evaluation method:*
l Weekly award: Likes from viewers
l Quarterly award: Evaluated by Shining 3D
l Final award: Expert judgment

Lasting time: Nov.9th, 2015--31th January,2016


Thank you for your participating and we will let you know of all the necessary updates soon! 

---
Shining your ideas with EinScan-S! 
http://www.einscan.com

----------

